# G20 Meetings in Pittsburgh, Two Months After Crimethinc Convergence



## ScreamingAntagonasm! (May 28, 2009)

Obama will host next G-20 summit - In Pittsburgh - The Oval: Tracking the Obama presidency

As a resident Pittsburgher... I find this fascinating, to say the least.

Thoughts?


----------



## spoorprint (Jun 14, 2009)

OK, quick review. The G-20 is a summit of economics ministers from 19 of the most powerful developed and developing nations, counting together for 90% of global gnp.
the "20th" member is the European Union.The International Monetary Fund, bank of last resort for broke countries (and infamous for telling people they have to cut social programs)
is also represented.They're going to discuss how to save global capitalism.

So there are a lot of protests are planned.Pittsburgh people met to discuss an anti-authoritarian response this weekend.
Last week the anti-war National Assembly decided to Make G-20 their focus as well.
There is supposed to be a big labor contingent organizing.

So stay tune, and plan to turn out for this. Pittsburgh Organizing Group


----------



## Mari3L (Jun 23, 2009)

It would be nice to see a mixture of groups turn out for the summit as was common place in the mid to late 90's. This should be sticky'd some where or multiple places on the forum so people in the area that are interested in going can network a little bit and meet up with others.(and I know this is not a political forum) This also eliminates the need for people to network with groups all the way in Pittsburgh. I live in Philly. Maybe this demonstration will start to revitalize the left?


----------



## spoorprint (Jul 3, 2009)

The Thomas Merton Center has set up a links page for local organizations organizing against G-20. Thomas Merton Center G20 Action


----------



## Meck (Jul 19, 2009)

Me and my wife are hitch hiking from phoenix,az to the g20 in Pittsburgh, I'll be bringing my banner, and all my "tools" for this protest. I've been networking with Pittsburgh g20 resistance project for housing and so on. Anyone else going to be there or plan on traveling there?


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll most likely be going.


----------



## Meck (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool Lovely acorns where are you right now and where you gonna be around september? Maybe we can meet up along the way or something.


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Jul 20, 2009)

Meck said:


> Cool Lovely acorns where are you right now and where you gonna be around september? Maybe we can meet up along the way or something.



I'm up in Michigan. I'm pretty sure we'd be heading from seperate directions?


----------



## Meck (Jul 20, 2009)

Aye me from phoenix and you from MI, well you got any contact info? If ya need something or want to meet up when we get there your more than welcome. i got this and gmail [email protected]


----------



## scummie (Jul 27, 2009)

ill be at the g20 protest in pittsburgh, but does anyone know about what dc is doing? iver herd whispers of a solidarity protest, but dont know much


----------



## Gypsybones (Aug 9, 2009)

hey folks I just move back to the burgh from nola (dont ask why) and have a nice place on the south side and I'm willing to host some heads. (maybe)
rules are no junky's period. 

if you want to crash just drop a line, we'll meet up and I'll make a ruling on character.
ether way I will find a place for yah all. 
I used to be on couchsurfers.com but got the boot for headbutting some polish jaggoff for talking shit and starting a fight in Ireland. (good story though)

I'm a great host but I am one of those liberal gun nuts  so like I said no junkys


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Aug 10, 2009)

I am definatly going to go to the G20. I just haven't decided how I am going to get their yet.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Sep 5, 2009)

I've been emailing several mass housing spaces in Pburgh about a place to stay. I'm heading up from DC/NorthernVA if anyone wants to ride along--hit me up. xxx


----------

